# Zac Efron and Brody Jenner beat the heat with their shirts off with friends on the beach 04.07.2011 x 22



## Q (22 Juli 2011)

​Image Hosting at TurboImageHost.com


thx Ashley


----------



## dersoziale (27 Juli 2011)

immer wieder geil


----------



## ullipetulli (2 Aug. 2011)

hammer hammer


----------



## sleepingbeauty (30 Aug. 2011)

Nett


----------

